# NullPointerException bei Einlesen XML



## Marie Curie (4. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine XML, deren Werte eingelesen werden und dann weiter verarbeitet werden. Das klappt so lange, bis ein Wert in der xml-Datei leer ist, also z.B. wie bei Tag2 -> KindTag2


```
<XMLTags>
 <Tag1>
  <KindTag1>blabla</KindTag1>
  <KindTag2>blublu</KindTag2>
 </Tag1>
 <Tag2>
  <KindTag1>bloblo</KindTag1>
  <KindTag2></KindTag2>
 </Tag2>
</XMLTags>
```

In Java möchte ich das so eingetlich klären, aber ich erhalte trotzdem eine Exception


```
NodeList element1 = firstElement.getElementsByTagName("element1");
Element element1El = (Element)element1 .item(0);

NodeList textList = element1El .getChildNodes();

// hier (Bedingung der if-Anw.) kommt die Exception
if(((Node)textList .item(0)).getNodeValue().trim() != null){

anw.
}else{
anw.
}
```

Wie kann ich prüfen, ob das Element "null" ist und gegebenfalls alternative Schritte einleiten, damit die Exception nicht kommt?

Danke für eure Hilfe,

liebe Grüße, Marie


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2008)

öhm


```
if (deinObjekt == null) {
   // Das Objekt ist null
}
```

!?


----------



## Marie Curie (4. Jan 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> öhm
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



leider nein, die Exception fliegt trotzdem

den Wert des Elements bekomm ich so


```
(Node)textList .item(0)).getNodeValue().trim()
```

doch sobald der Wert leer ist und ich diese Zeile schreibe (auch in der if-Anw.) fliegt die Exception


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jan 2008)

wieso sagst du 'leider nein'? wieso hast du da immer noch so eine komplette Zeile?


```
if (textList != null)
   item(0) bestimmen
   if (item != null)
       getNodeValue() bestimmen
         if (nodeValue != null)
             trim durchführen
```
usw.

da kann man nur nochmal fragen:
wieso sagst du 'leider nein'?


----------

